# football team



## cjwells (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking for a football team, close to Yas end of Abu Dhabi would be great. cheers chris


----------



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

There's one called Al Raha football club. You pay a fee and they usually play 5 aside every Wednesday at Gems school in Khalifa A.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

There are teams that play at the Zayed Sports City. Could be worth looking in that area?


----------



## Huchi (Feb 15, 2015)

Is anyone part of a local group of regulars and most of the centres are already overloaded with players.


----------

